# Differences in the Andis clipper models



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I hope this is a simple question but what are the difference between the various Andis models?

I know that a lot of you use the AGC Super 2 Speed clipper.

I have seen advertised the AGP Super 2 Speed clipper.

What is the difference between the 'C' and 'P'? The only difference I can tell is the handgrip. 'P' is squarer and has a soft anti-slip covering. 'C' looks be round with smaller diameter.

Am I missing something obvious?:suspicious:

Thanks!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hahaha. Looking at clipper now huh

I'm not sure. It's always so confusing to me. I just bought the AGC super 2 and I love them. They are very fast! Hopefully someone else has the answer.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah-ha! The 'P' is heavier. So I guess it is the handgrip shape and weight.

I wonder why it is heavier.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have no will power. 

The AGC super 2 speed clipper is on its way to me along with extra blades and combs....
I am a sad sad wishy-washy person. I don't even have Jack yet...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

At least you're prepared for everything! You'll like them


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL! I told my mom that I ordered it. Her comment: "Oh good! That means that when you get good with them, you can do my dogs."  She has big dogs! Think cottony Havanese hair on a 60 lb dog! Egads! Her 'little' dog is 40+ with fur like a sheltie. Nice, Mom!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess you'll have to do a bad job!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

morriscsps said:


> I have no will power.
> 
> The AGC super 2 speed clipper is on its way to me along with extra blades and combs....
> I am a sad sad wishy-washy person. I don't even have Jack yet...


Is that a photo of Jack? If so he is darling...do you have all the toys for him too?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

toys? I need special Hav toys for him, too?! 

jk.... The breeder is sending a care package home with him. Between that and the billion toys my other dog has, I think he will be okay.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

morriscsps said:


> toys? I need special Hav toys for him, too?!
> 
> jk.... The breeder is sending a care package home with him. Between that and the billion toys my other dog has, I think he will be okay.


yes, it is my understanding each Hav MUST Hav a special box full of toys with his name on it....right Cicero?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> I have no will power.
> 
> The AGC super 2 speed clipper is on its way to me along with extra blades and combs....
> I am a sad sad wishy-washy person. I don't even have Jack yet...


Ha - I strongly suggest you immediately seek help in strengthening your will power - the folks on this forum are quite the enablers. Soon, you will find yourself finding bags, car seats, halters, combs, brushes, shampoos (one can NEVER have too many shampoos - and how do I know this??), etc. etc. that you are certain you CANNOT live without!! ound: ound:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

a _special_ box just for him?:biggrin1:

I don't think that will go over well with the other furbabies. Nessie hides toys under her beds. Bazinga, our 'dog' in cat's clothing, fetches everything out and scatters them to the corners of the world... until Nessie hides them again.

Bazinga is alpha and everything belongs to him. I have never seen dogs give way to a cat before but Nessie and our dog who passed away both give up their beds and toys to him. I suspect that I am going to have a hard time keeping him out of Jack's crate.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

speaking of shampoo....

Is there a special type I need for Havanese hair and skin type? Currently, we use a nice oatmeal one for Nessie. She gets itchy with regular shampoo.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

You might do a search for threads on shampoos. There have been a few discussions. It seems that it depends on the coat type of your Hav. They can vary quite a lot. If I recall, some who have more than one dog have found that they use one shampoo on one, but that shampoo may not be the best for another Hav. Augie is somewhat silky with cottony parts. I like Plush Puppy natural conditioning shampoo and the plush puppy conditioner (which I cannot remember the name of at the moment). I also really like Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing shampoo with the Coat Handlers Conditioner. Several have mentioned Plum Silky by Nature's Specialties that I have not tried yet but is on my want-to-try list. When Augie was a puppy, we used an oatmeal shampoo - Paul Mitchell I think - that worked really well. It was after he had blown coat that we had more problems and have been trying out different shampoos.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

good grief! sounds like someone should put a sampler kit together of all the favorite shampoos and conditioners. they would make a bundle!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I hate waiting.

I ordered the book "From Nose to Tail" for grooming advice and instructions. I am a former engineer. I love manuals. I am really hoping the book talks about the different uses for all of the different brushes and combs, grooming sprays, every day conditioners... It is rather confusing. My Aussies I just bathed when they got stinky.

I was going to order one of those CC brushes but got baffled by wooden pins vs. fusion brass pins vs. gold pins. Which one would I use for the daily brushing? 

Right now I have the greyhound comb which I use on all the beasties. I am clinging to the familar. but should I use some sort of spray before combing? Ack Ack!!! I need a manual!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I got the book. It says there is no difference between dog shampoos and human ones. So Rosie and I go through a bottle of shimmer lights every month and no more tears shampoo for her head, I use Pantene conditioner also. Her cotton coat is not hard to maintain anymore.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Really? That is opposite of most people say in the forums. wow...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

morriscsps said:


> speaking of shampoo....
> 
> Is there a special type I need for Havanese hair and skin type? Currently, we use a nice oatmeal one for Nessie. She gets itchy with regular shampoo.


This question can make you almost as crazy as "the food" question. I have probably tried most shampoos that have been mentioned on HF, except for Plum Silky, which might be next. I have one Hav that I can use just about any shampoo, and it works great on her. For the other one, I love the results I get with All Systems. Didn't like Equyss for either of them, IOD was great for a while. I also like Plush Puppy and am using up my last bit of that.

I think if you find a couple of products you like, stick with them and then use a clarifying shampoo once in a while to get any build-up out from the conditioners and grooming sprays.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

morriscsps said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope this is a simple question but what are the difference between the various Andis models?
> 
> ...


The Andis website says the speed differences are:

"AGC 2 Speed Professional 2-speed clipper: 2700 spm and 3400 spm

AGC Super 2 Speed Professional 2-speed clipper: 3400 spm and 4400 spm"


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I got my new clippers but have nothing to clip!!!  

No Jack until next week and let's be honest. He is a puppy. There isn't much to clip. Nessie went to the groomers 2 weeks ago. Even the cat went to the groomers and got a belly trim. 

Nobody to torture... (oops, I mean trim.)

The beasties' reaction :bolt:


----------

